# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Эмуляторы для 1С-Рарус: Общепит

## noutek

*
ОТУЧЕННЫЕ ВЕРСИИ "ОБЩЕПИТ", ред. 2.0/3.0
*

----------

ganush (04.11.2011), Ilya1984ilya (01.11.2021), konyavka (09.02.2021), lmrg52 (26.07.2016), pav82 (04.06.2015), skilet (02.08.2012), Slai1488 (22.08.2013)

----------


## Formator

Можно да 8 проф плиз, очень нада

----------

udo34 (05.12.2016)

----------


## igyo

Дайте пожалуйста. Очень очень прошу.

----------


## Formator

В принципе уже не актуально, нашел уже крякнутую

----------


## igyo

Подскажи, где нашел крякнутую?

----------


## Formator

*igyo*, в этой ветке исчи, где та тут нашел http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=41306

----------


## igyo

> *igyo*, в этой ветке исчи, где та тут нашел http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=41306


эта та же тема, шутка или ошибся?

----------


## Formator

*igyo*, Может ошибся, скажи куда выложить или выслать, а то наверно не вспомнить уже откуда взял

----------


## almal_chel

пожалуйста у кого есть подкиньте Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2 если есть, желательно "отученный"

almal_chel@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен!!

----------


## igyo

Formator. давай на почту если не можно - igyo@mail.ru

----------


## vllab

*Formator*, очень прошу, отправь пожалста на почту: vllab@rambler.ru

----------


## Formator

Выкладываю ссылку, поскольку ушатали прозьбами на мыло выслать, господа как я вам 60 мегабайт на емайл отправлю, причем каждому, кстати скачал я ее с етого же форума, но не помню только точна ветку, так что пусть автор на меня если чего не обижаеться, я с чужих работ лавров не хотю, проста реальна меня ушатали уже, будет действительна до 17го марта, после если нужно то перевыложу http://files.mail.ru/EO21TO

_Добавлено через 13 минут 35 секунд_
И кстати, четырем человекам уже поделился ей, хоть бы кто спасибо в виде плюса нажал :(

----------

bogdan3112 (05.08.2012), den_nizz (02.08.2020), diman-b (18.11.2011), dmloki (19.08.2011), Galinka97 (14.10.2011), ganush (04.11.2011), kaizZer (18.10.2011), pinhead76 (16.11.2011), pjuk (08.09.2011), Radistka (10.11.2011), TBoych (21.03.2012)

----------


## nadinli

Мне тоже нужен Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф, пишу диплом, помогите пожалуйста, повторите ссылку, заранее спасибо)

----------


## Maksy_G

там ред.6
а надо бы 8...

----------


## lucky4

!!!!!!

----------


## Maksy_G

Народ!
Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста
*Общепит ред.8 Проф на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия ред.1.6 (1.6.14.4)*
или просто модулем ОбщепитЗащита

----------


## chel3

Люди добрый помогите, не могу ни где найти Общепит 1.6.22.4, выложите в обменник либо на мыло ulbva@yandex.ru? у меня сейчас 1.6.9.4, можно обновление если не трудно, желательно ломаную. Большое спасибо откликнувшимся!

----------


## Maksy_G

> Люди добрый помогите, не могу ни где найти Общепит 1.6.22.4, выложите в обменник либо на мыло ulbva@yandex.ru? у меня сейчас 1.6.9.4, можно обновление если не трудно, желательно ломаную. Большое спасибо откликнувшимся!


а у тебя ломаная?

----------


## chel3

вообще то нет, но чтобы запустить я декомпилировал закрытые модули и подкорректировал модуль защиты и инициализацию, пока правда не знаю как это отразится на дальнейшей работы конфы. В общем мне можно и не ломаную.

----------


## BABINKA

Formator. а  можно и мне на babinas@mail.ru  Спасибочки!!!!

----------


## trips

Народ поделитесь если есть лекарством на 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 Стандарт Локальня. Надо чтоб дома работать, а ключь не могу с работы брать. Пробовал всякие с форума, но они мою не ламают :(. Мыло 2pica@list.ru

----------


## Gregvik

Люди помогите чайнику установить 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6  на домашний компьютер Windows XP SP3? самому никак не удаётся. Запустил Setup вроде установил и ТИШИНА найти не могу. Если можно пошагово в личку gregvik@rambler.ru

----------


## Ленуся74

Помогите, пожалуйста, потеряли ключ от Рарус Турагенство, нужен эмуллятор, у кого есть отзовитесь, спасибо

----------


## badlex

:) мегаспасибо!!!(правда ищо не пробовал инсталица...)

----------


## Beeroff

> Выкладываю ссылку, поскольку ушатали прозьбами на мыло выслать, господа как я вам 60 мегабайт на емайл отправлю, причем каждому, кстати скачал я ее с етого же форума, но не помню только точна ветку, так что пусть автор на меня если чего не обижаеться, я с чужих работ лавров не хотю, проста реальна меня ушатали уже, будет действительна до 17го марта, после если нужно то перевыложу http://files.mail.ru/EO21TO


а чем открывать? там в архиве расширение непонятное (*.cf)

----------


## Maksy_G

.cf - это конфигурация. И это никак уж не эмулятор. Автор видимо предлагает взломанную пиратскую версию.

----------


## Beeroff

и что мне зделать, чтоб она заработала?

----------


## Maksy_G

Сначала сравни версии: то, что в архиве, с тем, что есть у тебя. Если они одинаковые - смело обновляй.

----------


## Beeroff

у меня такая трабла. Загружаю (1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред.8 Проф), начинает проверять ключ. И говорит что ключ необнаружен. Чем полечить?
Естественно никакова ключа нету. ОС Виндовс 7 х86.
Заранее благодарен

_Добавлено через 23 часа 34 минуты 0 секунд_



> у меня такая трабла. Загружаю (1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред.8 Проф), начинает проверять ключ. И говорит что ключ необнаружен. Чем полечить?
> Естественно никакова ключа нету. ОС Виндовс 7 х86.
> Заранее благодарен


Пробувал на XP SP3, тоже самое   :mad:

----------


## shaluniya

Кто-нибуть помогите срочно нужен сабж 1С-Расус Общепит последнюю для 1С:Предприятия 7.7 казахстан, заранее благодарна, ссылку либо прогу на e.antipova2106@mail.ru:(

----------


## emeva

пожалуйста дайте обновление на Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф.!!!! очень надо, если можно, вышлите на почту emeva@mail.ru

----------


## npazil

:confused:УВАЖАЕМЫЕ!!! 
Помогите,пожалуйста, нужен 1С Рарус Общепит. Очень. Устроилась на новую работу, а там бух. все вела в 1С производство. Ни технологич.карт, ни марочных отчетов, вообще ничего нет! Для наведения "порядка" у меня ограниченные сроки. Выход вижу в постановке учета в Рарусе Общепит. Денег у предприятия на программу НЕТ! И как правильно ее устанивить. Помогите!!!:( npazil@yandex.ru

----------


## Stepi

пожалуйста! нужна инсталяшка для драйвера защиты на Рарус Общепит для Украины ред.8 проф.!!!! Ключ есть, установочный диск утерян.... очень надо, если можно, вышлите на почту ivst@mail.ru

----------


## stalkersam

Пожалуйста поделитесь обновление на Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф.!!!! очень надо  эмулятором защиты если можно, вышлите или скиньте на stalkersam2007@gmail.com

----------


## witch_n

Помогите пожалуйста вышлете на почту мне лекарство для Общепит 8 Проф. Natalyadergalina@mail.ru

----------


## Ivenets

Решили ли вопрос с 1С Турагенством. Можете ли поделиться.

----------


## npazil

Сколько не ждала, никто не ответил. Так что просить здесь бесполезно, к сожалению...

----------


## shaluniya

Народ помогите с эмулятором на Общепит 6.0 не устанавливается на sp3 xp prof, гении взлома прошу помощи очень нужно для домашнего использования!

----------


## Muhin555

> Народ помогите с эмулятором на Общепит 6.0 не устанавливается на sp3 xp prof, гении взлома прошу помощи очень нужно для домашнего использования!


для домашнего использования лучше воспользоваться плитой на кухне! :D

.... нужно чистить реестр уже, это если много раз пытались поставить. А вообще, на ХР SP3 работает как часики! :yes: просто при установке необходимо дважды перезагрузить комп, а вы этого не сделали как написано в инструкции, поэтому и не заработал эмулятор, это первое что могу сразу сказать.

----------


## shaluniya

Все делала как положено, и реестр чищен, инструкцую изучила "гений ..." не работает! Так что спасибо уже кинули каз версию, а за плитой на кухне общепит легче легкого делается :p

----------


## leon2785

Рарус общепит 6.0 - сетевая.
Инструкция внутри...
Работоспособность 100%

----------

Program (29.10.2011)

----------


## krasafcheg08

Уважаемые форумчане очень нужна Общепит под 7.7, буду очень признателен
krasafcheg08@list.ru

----------


## sam40a

> Рарус общепит 6.0 - сетевая.
> Инструкция внутри...
> Работоспособность 100%


Развод - твоя ссылка!

----------


## Александр89

Сылка не развод сам ели скачал, но там дает ошибку при проведении плана-меню скока не скачиваю везде дает ошибку на план -меню

----------


## Muhin555

> Сылка не развод сам ели скачал, но там дает ошибку при проведении плана-меню скока не скачиваю везде дает ошибку на план -меню


коряво сломана конфигурация:yes:

----------


## samatei

1C-Рарус: Общепит ред. 8 отученная от ключа версия, полностью рабочая тута нашел

----------


## кисик

> 1C-Рарус: Общепит ред. 8 отученная от ключа версия, полностью рабочая тута нашел


а в каком месте без ключа? деньги просит

----------


## Александр89

Вчера разбирался с одним программистом и он сделал вывод такой. Там есть ddl ка одна вот в ней вся фишка, когда делаешь План-Меню и надо провести документ тут вступает этот файл и пишет ошибку из за того что это все не работает. Там где все это проверяется на лицензию за ремлено. Если был бы он взломан переделан может быть все и работало, а так я мыслю сделать так. Есть Проработка рецептуры и там есть выход готового продукта в граммах на 1 порцию, сделать так что бы считалась на количество порций тока не выхода а брутто веса, ток это надо доработать и потом вручную перемещать со склада на кухню, короче геморрой получается.

----------


## govorunkz

это для Казахстана?

----------


## geldar

А как пользоваться этим добром, скачал файл *.cf, у меня были шаблоны версий 1_6_21_7, 1_6_24_7 заменил там файл с таким же расширением, создал новую базу, но проблема осталась - при запуске выскакивает Мастер настройки системы защиты


извиняюсь - невнимательность

----------


## govorunkz

> 1C-Рарус: Общепит ред. 8 отученная от ключа версия, полностью рабочая тута нашел


это рабочая для Казахстана или для России?

----------


## kabernet

это хрень господня, чистая разводка

----------


## allpe

> Сколько не ждала, никто не ответил. Так что просить здесь бесполезно, к сожалению...


Есть большая кнопка поиск. Люди просто делятся тем что не жалко... прошу быть понятым в мягкой форме. И ничего не надо клянчить.

----------


## allpe

Спасибо всем участникам обсуждения.
Рарус общепит редакция 6, с универсальным эмулятором ключа. Нет необходимости добавлять еще больше багов в конфу через диз и ассемблинг. Идет как на локалку так и на сеть. Внимательно настраивать файл сервера. Удачи и дачи. Да, и все-таки, хотел отметить очень высокий уровень фирмы-разработчика (моё мнение).
http://ifolder.ru/23299530
jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3

----------

dmloki (19.08.2011), Feelleen (14.05.2013), hiexe (24.12.2013), Little_one (23.03.2013), Neo_11 (26.09.2011), ИнструкторЮ (03.08.2012), Юйй (03.06.2012)

----------


## Sokolovsl

> Спасибо всем участникам обсуждения.
> Рарус общепит редакция 6, с универсальным эмулятором ключа. Нет необходимости добавлять еще больше багов в конфу через диз и ассемблинг. Идет как на локалку так и на сеть. Внимательно настраивать файл сервера. Удачи и дачи. Да, и все-таки, хотел отметить очень высокий уровень фирмы-разработчика (моё мнение).
> http://ifolder.ru/23299530
> jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3


Архив просит пароль, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------

Galinka97 (14.10.2011)

----------


## mlad77

> Архив просит пароль, подскажите, пожалуйста.


Он есть.
Посмотри внимательнее, - прямо под ссылкой (хорошо заметно если выделить мышкой) ;)

----------

dmloki (19.08.2011), Юйй (03.06.2012)

----------


## Персефона

*Sokolovsl*,

----------


## Персефона

а у меня с  ifolder ничего скачать не получается

----------


## romeo1047

Доброго времени суток, я так и не нашел тут ключик или эмулятор ключа для Рарус Общепит ред 8. Существует ли такой вообще тут? Или нужно сначала дампы делать с реального ключа а затем эмулировать?

----------


## montecri100

> Доброго времени суток, я так и не нашел тут ключик или эмулятор ключа для Рарус Общепит ред 8. Существует ли такой вообще тут? Или нужно сначала дампы делать с реального ключа а затем эмулировать?


Я сделал проще - подправил модуль защиты и обработку защиты - что называется "отучение от ключа". Правда пришлось немного поработать "напильником" чтобы корректно работали обработки и отчеты. Полностью не проверял, но то, что проверял работает без багов. Для реального ведения учета конечно же лучше приобретать лицензию.

----------


## Galinka97

> *igyo*, Может ошибся, скажи куда выложить или выслать, а то наверно не вспомнить уже откуда взял



Если не трудно, вышлите на мыло общепит,ред8 проф (на основе бух предприятия 1с:8, редакция 1.6),чтобы без ключа открывалась или как обойти ключ.Дело в том,что, у меня есть лицензированная программа, но на работе не успеваю все сделать,а до ночи сидеть на работе не могу (ребенок маленький) хочется дома поработать. пожалуйста помогите. marks.ywenta@mail.ru  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bigbolls

> Спасибо всем участникам обсуждения.
> Рарус общепит редакция 6, с универсальным эмулятором ключа. Нет необходимости добавлять еще больше багов в конфу через диз и ассемблинг. Идет как на локалку так и на сеть. Внимательно настраивать файл сервера. Удачи и дачи. Да, и все-таки, хотел отметить очень высокий уровень фирмы-разработчика (моё мнение).
> http://ifolder.ru/23299530
> jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3


это что шутка такая там троян сидит

----------


## Galinka97

> Спасибо всем участникам обсуждения.
> Рарус общепит редакция 6, с универсальным эмулятором ключа. Нет необходимости добавлять еще больше багов в конфу через диз и ассемблинг. Идет как на локалку так и на сеть. Внимательно настраивать файл сервера. Удачи и дачи. Да, и все-таки, хотел отметить очень высокий уровень фирмы-разработчика (моё мнение).
> http://ifolder.ru/23299530
> jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3


Ваш файл не открывается, просит код. пожалуйста помогите!

---------- Post added at 12:26 ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 ----------

прошу прощения, пороль увидела. Только мене рарус ред.8 нужен, чтоб без ключа открывался. Где взятьИ

----------


## alnicX

> Ваш файл не открывается, просит код. пожалуйста помогите!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 ----------
> 
> прошу прощения, пороль увидела. Только мене рарус ред.8 нужен, чтоб без ключа открывался. Где взятьИ


Не ломается... а камин:общепит есть?

----------


## Galinka97

Камина нет.

----------


## alnicX

> Камина нет.


Жаль. А Ресурс:Общепит версия чтою нормально работала есть? любая под 1 комп надо под 7

----------


## Galinka97

Есть общепит,ред8 проф (на основе бух предприятия 1с:8, редакция 1.6) лицензированный. А он как говорите не ломается.

----------


## alnicX

> Есть общепит,ред8 проф (на основе бух предприятия 1с:8, редакция 1.6) лицензированный. А он как говорите не ломается.


Это 6 версия под 7 не ломается у меня.
Был бы признателен если дадите 8 общепит... вдруг сломаю

----------


## mbyura

*Добрые люди, поделитесь крякнутим Общепитом для Украины на почту m_v_yura@ukr.net. устроит любая версия под восьмёрку. спасибо*

----------


## belka555

Добрый день! Сбросьте, пожалуйста, инсталяшку крякнутую или с ключом 1С-Рарус: Общепит 1.0, Украинская версия (1С:Предприятие 7.7) Спасибо! belka555@bigmir.net

---------- Post added at 13:48 ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 ----------

Ошиблась, инсталяшку крякнутую или с ключом 1С-Рарус: Общепит 1.6.9 Украинская версия (1С:Предприятие 7.7) 
Заранее спасибо! belka555@bigmir.net

----------


## olegka

Товарищи, Люди ДОБРЫЕ СРОЧНО!!!! нужна конфа 1с 8 для кафе-бара. Любая робочая общепит, кафе-бар-ресторан - что-бы был FrontOffice или что то похожее. Обязательно ВЫЛЕЧЕННАЯ!!!! Для Украины. Очень нужно ПЛЗЗЗЗ!!!! valentinaz2009@gmail.com

----------


## Lpenov

Выручайте товарищи!! 1с рарус общепит 8.2 ded_anabol_lp@mail.ru

----------


## altaykniga

Скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту ar-bus@yandex.ru кряк на Рарус Общепит ред.8

----------


## WendyH

Очень прошу.
WendyH@mail.ru

Спасибо преогромное заранее!

----------


## nik_adm

Скиньте, пожалуйста, на nikise02@mail.ru эмулятор. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## domray

1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис) 
 Помогите с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
 Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на domray@mail.ru.
 Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## vad217

Есть ли у кого эмулятор на ред,6?

---------- Post added at 13:50 ---------- Previous post was at 13:49 ----------

Эмулятор на ред.6 скиньте плиз vad217@mail.ru

----------


## Drengel

Здравствуйте.Скиньте пожалуйста Последнюю редакцию общепита на kirill.holodyuk@gmail.com.8 версию. Даже лецензию.Сламаю сам.Буду очень благодарен

----------


## matrixst

Очень прошу.
matrixst@rambler.ru

 Спасибо!

----------


## xycs

Пароль: jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3

----------

Little_one (23.03.2013)

----------


## boy_temper

boy_temper@mail.ru ПЖЛ мне тоже кряк или эмулятор для Общепит ред 8 Проф. спасибо заранее.

----------


## Mr_OMG

Ищу фулл конфигурацию Рарус общепит для России желательно с таблеткой. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## skilet

1с рарус общепит 8.2 для России, эмулятор к нему....Помогите очень нужно...Заранее благодарен...skilet163020@ya.ru

----------


## poctak

Нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, заранее спасибо...
poctak@bk.ru

----------


## Сергей12345678

Народ, помогите.

Есть лицензионный Рарус Общепит 8. 1С не находит сервер безопасности и кароче полная попа. Помогите заломать ...

----------


## Sirius_makc

Formator,если не трудно, кинь ссылку и мне sirius@hu2.ru

----------


## elvenscout

Прошу 1с рарус общепит 6 (на 1с7) проф.
Жизненно необходимо. Буду премного благодарен.

elvenscout@list.ru

----------


## StAlf

Рарус. Общепит, ред.8.2 Проф (на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия релиз 2.0.32.4), версия 2.0.32.6
при загрузке говорит 



> Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом.  
> В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.
> Все вопросы/замечания по работе данной конфигурации вы можете направить по адресу: rarus@pisem.net


но народ вроде работает, сам не тестил...

----------


## Dimonv156

Скинь мне пожалуйста этот эмулятор dimon.v156@mail.ru

----------


## tornadomoskva

Нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, заранее спасибо..........
tornadomoskva@mail.ru

----------


## ChipsetX86

Народ помогите пожалуйста с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1. Спасибо!!!! texnik51@rambler.ru

----------


## Glory_it

Нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, заранее спасибо..........
glory_it@mail.ru

----------


## Katarian

Помогите, нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8. 
kate_gud@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## sirius01

Народ помогите пожалуйста с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), Sirius01@e1.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## ivan_luzinov

Аналогично ищу 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), ivan_luzinov@mail.ru

----------


## brat89

Ищу 1С Рарус общепит, плиз киньте на bratig@mail.ru

----------


## Jeramy

Нужен эмулятор 1с общепит, скиньте пожалуйста maloyjer@gmail.com

----------


## VitelloXP

Скиньте пожалуйста и мне тоже эмулятор на 1С Общепит 8. r9c@yandex.ru

----------


## maks89

Нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, заранее спасибо . хочу по тестить .......... maks89@bk.ru

---------- Post added at 12:41 ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 ----------

Нужен Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, заранее спасибо . хочу потестить .......... maks89@bk.ru

----------


## Zergos2

Скиньте пожалуйста и мне эмулятор на 1С Общепит 8. Заранее спасибо!!! koshelkovaoo@list.ru

----------


## Cl3r1k

И мне пожалуйста подкиньте эмулятор для 1С Общепит 8 на Cl3r1k2@gmail.com. Буду очень признателен!

----------


## miningit

подкиньте эмулятор для 1С Общепит 8 на alexandr-orlov@mail.ru Заранее, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Urartu

Нужен также эмулятор для 1с общепит и кафе на ing08@mail.ru

----------


## muchatos

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (2.0.48.9) на ugreenko@mail.ru .  Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Tisa

Нужен эмулятор на Рарус общепит для Украины 8.2 на tisas77@rambler.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Рустам1981

Нужен эмулятор на 1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0. stemka84@rambler.ru

---------- Post added at 16:39 ---------- Previous post was at 16:39 ----------

ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

----------


## gdn1974

подскажите где скачать Рарус Общепит ред8.   Заранее благодарен!!

----------


## bear19

нашел или нет?

----------


## gdn1974

пока нет

----------


## INGlAm

Очень нужен эмулятор на 1с рарус общепит 8 . поделитесь, пожалуйста inga.avf@gmail.com

----------


## Maddead

Очень хочется общепит дома пользовать не таская ключи с работы. Поделитесь эмулятором на titov77@inbox.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## sergoperg

Существует ли эмулятор на Рарус CRM 2.0? Если у кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста на raznoe02@yandex.ru.

----------


## nadinka21

Друзья, пришлите на bns-1@yandex.ru Буду признательна за помощь!

----------


## 2click

1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0.  Будьте Любезны kypulka@gmail.com

----------


## jurok15

Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, пожалуйста, на jurok15@yandex.ru

----------


## maks89

и мне если возможно Эмулятор 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, maks89@bk.ru

----------


## Vanilin80

Помогите пожалуйста! Нужен эмулятор  1С-Рарус:Общепит, ред.8     Мое мыло:  binary80@mail.ru

----------


## dealz

Нужен эмулятор 1С-Рарус:Общепит совместно с 1С, ред.8 скиньте пожалуйста на 2004spider@bk.ru Буду очень признателен.

----------


## evgeny1234

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Ищу отученную  1С-Рарус:Ресторан, как можно более свежую. Заранее большое человеческое спасибо! Емайл evgeny1234@yandex.ru

----------


## lifehack

1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0 пришлите на lifehack@mail.ru

----------


## TheVist

Добрый день!  Очень надо эмулятор для Рарус-ресторан 8 (1.0.6.2) (или отученную конфу). Заранее благодарен!  thevist@yandex.ru

----------


## аля_

Здравствуйте, очень нужно общепит 6.0. всё установлено не запускается. пишет ключ защиты не найден. можете помочь?

----------


## popov_i

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Рарус общепит проф 6.0 и какой нибудь релиз на MeHecTPeJlb@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## orsy-surgut

Добрый день! Очень надо эмулятор для Рарус-ресторан 8 (1.0.8.6) (или отученную конфу). Заранее благодарен! orsy-surgut@yandex.ru

----------


## nazh

Всем привет, мне тоже скиньте пожалуйста, кто может, эмулятор для Общепит.Было бы хорошо если эмулятор для 1с:рейтинг-общепит  ред 2.0.(защита LicenceAddIn.dll) Моя почта nazh85@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Golik1957

Добрый день!   нужен очень сильно 1с - Рарус  эмулятор  Общепит      Спасибо      yury_golik@mail.ru

----------


## barabux

Добрый день! Нужен 1с Общепит, желательно вылеченный. Скиньте пожалуйста. barabux@yandex.ru/ Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## viardeo

Всем добрый день установил Рарус общепит редакция 3 на платформу 8.3 Требует файл лицензии. можно его как то обойти? viardeo@yandex.ru/  Другие конфигурации открывает нормально.

----------


## TolianSev

> Всем добрый день установил Рарус общепит редакция 3 на платформу 8.3 Требует файл лицензии. можно его как то обойти? viardeo@yandex.ru/  Другие конфигурации открывает нормально.


Добрый день!, аналогичная ситуация, есть у кого возможность помочь? StavropolS@gmail.com спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

Технология отучения 3.0 в массы пока не ушла, посему и готовых решений нет.

----------


## mitanir

Подскажите как распатчить конфигурацию Общепит 3.0 под 1С Предприятие 8.3. Все конфигурации работают, а эта требует лицензию

----------


## Ukei

> распатчить конфигурацию Общепит 3.0 под 1С Предприятие 8.3. Все конфигурации работают, а эта требует лицензию


 - Почти все совместимые конфигурации защищены отдельно. В паблике методы взлома 3.0 не появлялось, ждем-с.

----------

mitanir (19.05.2014)

----------


## Fortuno4ka

нужен ключ защиты для 1с рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 3. Есть у кого-нибудь?

---------- Post added at 19:25 ---------- Previous post was at 19:24 ----------

или подскажите Общепит поддерживает  Управление рестораном? Извиняюсь если не туда написала...

----------


## Ukei

> Общепит поддерживает Управление рестораном?


 - Самое простое - скачать ломанный Общепит и посмотреть. Правда быстрее будет чем ответа ждать.

----------


## Fortuno4ka

поделитесь, если есть на muse2002@inbox.ru

----------


## Ukei

> поделитесь, если есть


 - Все регулярно выкладывается в теме для Рарус-а.

----------


## sirek

Вышлите пожалуйста эмулятор к Рарус Общепиту 2.0 на почту sirek@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## spark92

Здраствуйте! Очень нужен Общепит 3. Облазил интернет не могу найти
Вся надежда на вашу помощь
Заранее спасибо! 
Почта dj-alexspark@mail.ru

----------


## GlSasha

Привет! Киньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Рарус 2.0 , очень нужно. Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 15:24 ----------

Забыл адрес написать glushkov-sasha2010@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

> эмулятор к Рарус Общепиту 2.0





> эмулятор ключа Рарус 2.0


 - Все регулярно выкладывается в теме для Рарус-а.

----------


## Stariy_irk

Пожалуйста у кого есть Общепит 3 или эмулятор Stariy_irk@mail.ru

----------


## JeRRimix

Коллеги!

Очень нужны эмуляторы для 1C Рарус общепит вер. 8 и 1С Рарус Ресторан!!! Очень прошу помочь! Моя почта jerrimix-ufa@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> эмуляторы для 1C Рарус общепит вер. 8 и 1С Рарус Ресторан


 - Ресторана ломанного нет, Общепит 2.0 есть, выкладывается в теме для Рарус-а и теме для сторонних разработок, ссылка на последнюю есть у меня в подписи.

----------


## JeRRimix

> - Ресторана ломанного нет, Общепит 2.0 есть, выкладывается в теме для Рарус-а и теме для сторонних разработок, ссылка на последнюю есть у меня в подписи.


А общепит 3.0 есть в природе?

----------


## Ukei

> общепит 3.0 есть в природе?


 - Отученного - нет. Но если разобраться как отучен от жадности 2.0, то можно отучить и 3-ку так же, там защита схожая.

----------


## camel14

Ukei, здравствуйте!!! можно мне тоже, общепит 2.0 на camel14@yandex.ru. очень буду признательна

----------


## Ukei

> можно мне тоже, общепит 2.0


 - Можно. Ссылка есть в шапке темы для Рарус-а.

----------


## camel14

Ukei, объясните мне пожалйуста, у клиента есть трехпользовательский ключ, как поставить еще на одну машину.. что-то не получается

----------


## Ukei

> как поставить еще на одну машину


 - Неломанную версию - никак. Эмулятор не будет работать с оригинальной конфигурацией.

----------


## Олим

Люди добрые, Общепит пожалуйста,  bos2410@gmail.com
Всем спасибо.

----------


## AlexVV

Нужен эмулятор 1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0  480052@mail.ru

----------


## Maxmedia-NN

Хотел спросить, а ломаная или эмулятор для 1С:Предприятие 8. Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство" существует?

----------


## Ukei

> ломаная или эмулятор для 1С:Предприятие 8. Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство" существует?


 - Пока не попадалась.

----------


## rasul51

Помогите найти ключик/эмулятор/отучить Рарус: Ресторан

----------


## OlgaK663300

Помогите, нужен эмулятор 1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0. Kanashinaov@gmail.com

----------


## nakazanie

Подкиньте эмулятор 1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0 , буду очень благодарен, nakazanie1234@gmail.com

----------


## prototypef

киньте плиз эмулятор для 1с: Общепит 2.0.64 derabins@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> киньте плиз эмулятор для 1с: Общепит 2.0.64 derabins@mail.ru


 - Смотрите первое сообщение темы.

----------


## Crenk

Необходим эмулятор для запуска 1с общепит 2.0 и 3.0
Спасибо
sashok.klim@mail.ru

----------


## gammalia

Помогите, нужен эмулятор 1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0 для семерки: nata-accounting@yandex.ru

----------


## gammalia

заранее спасибо за помощь

----------


## Ukei

> Необходим эмулятор для запуска 1с общепит 2.0 и 3.0


 - Нет и не было ни того, ни другого. Для 2.0 регулярно выкладываются отученные от ключа версии. Само собой что искать их логично в теме для Рарус-а, либо же в теме для сторонних разработок, ссылка есть у меня в подписи.

----------


## roba14

люди помогите достать эмулятор 1с7.7 оющепит 6 заранее спасибо  моя почта rabochiy_a@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 11:16 ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 ----------

или 1с77 общепит 6  полностью отученый))

----------


## dastantdk

1с общепит эмулятор     у кого есть:?    помогите

----------


## Ukei

> общепит эмулятор


 - Смотрите 1-е сообщение ветки для Рарус-а.

----------


## roba14

а ссылочкой указать не можете? плиз.

----------


## Ukei

- Вот тема: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...80%D1%83%D1%81

----------


## roba14

спасибо но там 1с 8,1  8,2  а меня интересует 7,7:drinks:

---------- Post added at 11:57 ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 ----------

я както видел общепит 7,7 толи 1,6 толи 2,5 ну вообщем начальные сборки и они без ключа хасп ну типо ломаные и работают   может есть у когоИ

----------


## perena

Выложите, пожалуйста, ссылку на эмулятор для 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6  для 7.7

----------


## darklady

неделю искал 1С: Рарус Общепит редакция 6, и нашел... потом ещё неделю искал взлом защиты - и снова нашел!
Кому интересно могу скинуть конфигурацию +взлом

----------

KAPA (27.05.2020)

----------


## orsy-surgut

добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на "отученную" конфигурацию Reality управление сервисным центром ред 2.1

----------


## roba14

> неделю искал 1С: Рарус Общепит редакция 6, и нашел... потом ещё неделю искал взлом защиты - и снова нашел!
> Кому интересно могу скинуть конфигурацию +взлом


добрый день! если можете киньте на почту или сайтик напишите rabochiy_a@mail.ru 
заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 20:55 ---------- Previous post was at 20:52 ----------

Кому интересно могу скинуть конфигурацию +взлом[/QUOTE]

надеюсь 1с 7,7И

----------


## darklady

> надеюсь 1с 7,7И


*Скрытый текст*скин.jpg
да, это действительно 1с ver.7.7

----------


## rendam23rus

> неделю искал 1С: Рарус Общепит редакция 6, и нашел... потом ещё неделю искал взлом защиты - и снова нашел!
> Кому интересно могу скинуть конфигурацию +взлом


Дай ссылку! Все будем очень признательны

----------


## darklady

> Дай ссылку! Все будем очень признательны


Food_7.70.507+эмулятор (26,9МБ)
https://yadi.sk/d/QvR45EDjrG7XK

----------

greenbear (29.02.2020), rendam23rus (16.05.2016), Sergiokiri (22.12.2016), Tisa (16.05.2016)

----------


## rendam23rus

> Food_7.70.507+эмулятор (26,9МБ)
> https://yadi.sk/d/QvR45EDjrG7XK


Большое спасибо!!
А под Windows 7 - 8 есть эмулятор?

----------


## darklady

> А под Windows 7 - 8 есть эмулятор?


увы... но у меня его нет...

----------


## alexsandrinia

может, кто подскажет как ставить отученную конфигурацию Общепит 3.0? Ставлю конфигурацию Food_3.0.42.73_keyless - запускается, но при работе не проводятся документы, функционал ограничен. В частности, не даёт провести документ "Выпуски продукции" - идёт проверка на лицензионность.

----------


## Ukei

> может, кто подскажет как ставить отученную конфигурацию Общепит 3.0? Ставлю конфигурацию Food_3.0.42.73_keyless - запускается, но при работе не проводятся документы, функционал ограничен. В частности, не даёт провести документ "Выпуски продукции" - идёт проверка на лицензионность.


 - Это так конфиг сломан, автор недоотучил изначально.

----------


## alexsandrinia

А как самому отучить? Или есть где уже полностью отученная конфа?

----------


## Ukei

> А как самому отучить? Или есть где уже полностью отученная конфа?


 - Есть отученная 2.0, в 1-м сообщении темы для Рарус-а.

----------


## alexsandrinia

> - Есть отученная 2.0, в 1-м сообщении темы для Рарус-а.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...80%D1%83%D1%81 - тут вот? по ссылке перехожу - открывается 189-ая страница ветки и нет никакой ссылки. Если не сложно - напиши ссылку на неё.

----------


## Ukei

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...80%D1%83%D1%81 - тут вот? по ссылке перехожу - открывается 189-ая страница ветки и нет никакой ссылки. Если не сложно - напиши ссылку на неё.


 -Не знаю по какой ссылке Вы переходите, я когда нажимаю на Рарус: Общепит 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННЫЙ, так и попадаю на него: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post478661

----------


## alexsandrinia

> -Не знаю по какой ссылке Вы переходите, я когда нажимаю на Рарус: Общепит 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННЫЙ, так и попадаю на него: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post478661


странно, ссылка там в каком сообщении указана?

----------


## Ukei

> странно, ссылка там в каком сообщении указана?


 - Первый конфиг в посте:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.28 от 03.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## soltanam

Здравствуйте.Скиньте пожалуйста ключ или как обойти лицензию на версию Рарус ресторан 1.0.17.6 ( или другую какую версию) или общепит 2.0 или 3.0
Почта soltan-briz@yandex.ru

----------


## lexx_84

Троян содержит

----------


## Ukei

> Троян содержит


 - Вам шашечки или ехать? Само собой что часть антивирей будет реагировать на патчи и проч. Тогда вариантов нет, используйте репак.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте.Скиньте пожалуйста ключ или как обойти лицензию на версию Рарус ресторан 1.0.17.6 ( или другую какую версию) или общепит 2.0 или 3.0
> Почта soltan-briz@yandex.ru


 - Забудьте, отученного Ресторана не было ни разу за последние лет 10. Народ пользуется Бит.Кафе или Рарус.Общепит, первое легко отучается без знания внутр. языка 1С, второе есть уже отученное.

----------


## Mentyara

А есть эмулятор или кряк? надо на "Рарус:Общепит для украины", а отученная только для России.

----------


## Ukei

> А есть эмулятор или кряк? надо на "Рарус:Общепит для украины", а отученная только для России.


 - Были и для Украины отученные версии, см. 1-е сообщение темы для ссылок для Украины.

----------

Mentyara (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mentyara

> - Были и для Украины отученные версии, см. 1-е сообщение темы для ссылок для Украины.


Все нашел уже, спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Mentyara

> - Были и для Украины отученные версии, см. 1-е сообщение темы для ссылок для Украины.


Все нашел уже, спасибо за помощь.

----------


## StrongBB

Где можно скать "Общепит" без введения номера телефона?

----------


## Ukei

> Где можно скать "Общепит" без введения номера телефона?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы для Рарус.

----------


## StrongBB

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы для Рарус.


Торрента нет? Только через турбобит если то это не очень круто, там скорость очень маленькая, скачивать более 1 гб пол дня.

----------


## Ukei

> Торрента нет? Только через турбобит если то это не очень круто, там скорость очень маленькая, скачивать более 1 гб пол дня.


 - Качайте с депо через USD, будет в 5 раз быстрее.

----------


## 1Yaroslav1

Доброго времени суток. Имеется компьютер с установленной локально 1с 8.2 Общепит 2.0 с лицензионным юсб ключем, появилась потребность поставить второй компьютер и подключить к этой же базе, на платформу таблетку найти оказал очень даже не сложно, а вот с эмулятором для самой конфигурации как то хуже, я уже 3й день копаю, кто пнет в нужную сторону?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток. Имеется компьютер с установленной локально 1с 8.2 Общепит 2.0 с лицензионным юсб ключем, появилась потребность поставить второй компьютер и подключить к этой же базе, на платформу таблетку найти оказал очень даже не сложно, а вот с эмулятором для самой конфигурации как то хуже, я уже 3й день копаю, кто пнет в нужную сторону?


 - Не хуже, а его просто нет. Ед. для вас вариант - класть базу на терминальный сервер (можно и виртуальный) и юзать его.

----------


## 57rus

РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ 3.0.67.67 может у кого завалялась?

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ 3.0.67.67 может у кого завалялась?


 - Темой ошиблись. Вам в РАРУС или в *ПОПРОШАЙКУ*, но шансы где-то в районе 0, увы.

----------


## AndyObserver

Здравствуйте, существуют ли эмуляторы для "Общепит для Украины" 2.0 ?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, существуют ли эмуляторы для "Общепит для Украины" 2.0 ?


 - Нет, пока такого не попадалось. Есть несколько отученных ключа версий, но они все довольно старые.

----------

AndyObserver (20.08.2019)

----------


## virusv1976

1c-рарус: общепит редакция 6 +crack для 1С 7.7 плиз???

----------


## darklady

Прошло много лет с тех пор как я выложил ссылку на "1c-рарус: общепит редакция 6 +crack для 1С 7.7", с тех пор яндекс-диск был очищен, и ссылка выложенная мной уже не действует.... 
Убедительная просьба тех, у кого остался данный архив, выложить повторно...

----------


## ikalichkin

> ... "1c-рарус: общепит редакция 6 +crack для 1С 7.7 ...


сетевая 6.10 без крека: *https://yadi.sk/d/x9EWNS1sNuZz7g*

----------

darklady (19.12.2019), den_nizz (02.08.2020), Ukei (18.12.2019)

----------


## katerina986

Помогите пожалуйста с 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (3.0.75.109) 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1869) редакция 3.0 (3.0.77.89) 
Ругается на отладчик защиты (общий модуль слкМенеджерЗащиты, общий модуль слкМенеджерЗащитыСервер,о  щий модуль слкЛицензированиеПовтИсп,  онстанта ОбщепитИспользоватьПрямое  ПодключениеСЛК)

----------


## katerina986

Помогите пожалуйста с 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (3.0.75.109) 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1869) редакция 3.0 (3.0.77.89) 
Ругается на отладчик защиты (общий модуль слкМенеджерЗащиты, общий модуль слкМенеджерЗащитыСервер,о  щий модуль слкЛицензированиеПовтИсп,  онстанта ОбщепитИспользоватьПрямое  ПодключениеСЛК)

----------


## katerina986

Вот еще дополнительно к предыдущему сообщению
ОтладчикЗащиты (1.2.4.2): Критичная: Не найден объект ОбщийМодуль.слкМенеджерЗа  иты

----------


## vativan

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого эмулятор для 1c 7.7 -рарус: общепит редакция 6 или рабочая версия

----------


## hotel.dev

Народ поделитесь Эмулятором или крякой Рарус общепит 1.5 Украинская версия новая ОС не работает родной ключ =(((( вываливается с ощибкой windows при старте ...

----------


## hotel.dev

Версия 1.6.4  (не нашел как отредактировать)

----------

